# ASRock ALiveNF5-eSATA2+ und Qualität von AMD Lüftern

## ixo

Hallo,

ich denke darüber nach, mir einen Rechner mit dem o.g. Board zuzulegen. Ich habe danach gesucht, es scheint wohl unter Linux zu laufen, aber so richtig klar ist es mir noch nicht.

Chipset: NVIDIA® nForce 520

Was muss man im kernel konfigurieren? Ich habe in 2.6.24-gentoo-r3 nichts darüber gefunden.

LAN: Realtek RTL8111B Gigabit

Kann ich auch nicht finden. Läuft das? (Ich hätte auch noch eine alte 100 MBit/s Karte, wäre also nicht tragisch, wenn's nicht geht.)

SOUND: 7.1 CH Windows® Vista™ Premium Level HD Audio (ALC888 Audio Codec)

Funktioniert der ALC888 Audio Codec mit dem aktuellen Kernel? Ich habe gelesen, dass es mit der Intel HD Einstellung gehen soll.

Vielen Dank, falls mir jemand Tipps geben kann. Ich wollte das Board (d.h. den Rechner) eventuell morgen bestellen.

ixo.

btw: Hat jemand Erfahrungen im ASRock? Ich habe von denen noch nie ein Board gehabt.Last edited by ixo on Sat Mar 22, 2008 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## tazinblack

Hallo ixo,

leider kann ich Dir genau zu diesem Board nichts sagen.

Wieso willst Du denn genau dieses?

Also Grundsätzlich zu ASrock : Ich hab eins seit Weihnachten und bin damit zufrieden.

Das Problem mit gentoo war, dass die 2007.0 Livecd den neuen Netzwerkchip nicht unterstützt hat.

Deshalb hab ich auch erst ne Karte dafür gesteckt, nen aktuellen Kernel drauf gebaut und jetzt läufts.

Das Board das ich habe ist übrigens   das hier.

Was stellst Du denn für Anforderungen an das Board?

----------

## ixo

Hallo tazinblack,

das Board habe ich mir ausgeguckt wg. des Preises, der fehlenden on board Graphik (es kommt eine Karte rein), der 2 x eSATA Schnittstellen und der auch ansonsten relativ großzügigen Schnittstellenausstattung.

Als Prozessor kommt ein Athlon64 X2 BE-2400 (45 Watt) drauf. Damit wird der Rechner in den nächsten Jahren als Workstation genutzt und anschließend als (Heim-) Server. (Momentan steht da noch ein anderer, die Graphikkarte wird dann gegen eine stromsparendere ausgetauscht.)

Nach einigem weiteren Gesuche sieht's wohl so aus, dass der Chipsatz läuft, Audio soll mit den neuen ALSA Modulen auch gehen (intelHD). Nur bei dem LAN Chip habe ich noch nichts eindeutiges gefunden, aber das ist wie schon beschrieben nicht entscheidend.

Jeden Falls vielen Dank zu Deiner Aussage zu ASRock. Bisher habe ich auch ansonsten nur positives über die gelesen. Schlechte Erfahrungen habe ich eigentlich nur mit ASUS gemacht, von denen werde ich mir nichts mehr kaufen.

Gruss, ixo

----------

## tazinblack

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Hallo tazinblack,
> 
> das Board habe ich mir ausgeguckt wg. des Preises, der fehlenden on board Graphik (es kommt eine Karte rein), der 2 x eSATA Schnittstellen und der auch ansonsten relativ großzügigen Schnittstellenausstattung.
> 
> Als Prozessor kommt ein Athlon64 X2 BE-2400 (45 Watt) drauf. Damit wird der Rechner in den nächsten Jahren als Workstation genutzt und anschließend als (Heim-) Server. (Momentan steht da noch ein anderer, die Graphikkarte wird dann gegen eine stromsparendere ausgetauscht.)
> ...

 

Und grade da würde ich eine nehmen, die schon ne Grafik onboard mitbringt. Dann kannst Du Grafikkarte später rausziehen und brauchst keine "stomsparende".

Außerdem finde ich den Preis für das Board das ich habe ja auch äußerst interessant.

Die Kombination mit dem BE-2400 hab ich auch. Bei mir läuft das als Datenspeicher-Multimediacenter mit VDR.

Das mit dem eSATA ist natürlich ein Argment.

----------

## ixo

Eine alte Graphikkarte habe ich noch herumliegen, die kostet nichts.

Ich verwende übrigens auch vdr. Mein Server ist also auch ein Datenspeicher-Multimediacenter Rechner   :Wink:  , allerdings noch mit openvpn, svn-Server und ein paar anderen Spielereien.

Ich habe mir das Board (mit dem Rest) übrigens gerade bestellt. Ich hoffe 'mal das Beste. Der Rechner sollte jedenfalls stromsparend und sehr leise werden ...

Gruß ixo.

----------

## schachti

 *ixo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Chipset: NVIDIA® nForce 520
> 
> 

 

Ich habe ein Board mit nForce 560, der ist dem nForce 520 sehr ähnlich.

LAN: forcedeth

Sound: snd_hda_intel

----------

## ixo

Danke schachti.

D.h. bei LAN kommt Gigabit Unterstützung dann erst später. (Macht bei mir aber eh' keinen Unterschied.)

Gruß, ixo

----------

## schachti

Nö, forcedeth kann Gigabit.

----------

## ixo

Um so besser. Im kernel habe ich forcedeth allerdings unter 10/100 Mbit gefunden.

Ich habe mir jetzt auf Empfehlung des Ladens (K&M) die Boxed Version der CPU gekauft. Der Typ meinte, dass der Lüfter von AMD kugelgelagert sei und schön leise. Auf der Kommentarseite beklagen sich allerdings einige, dass der Lüfter relativ laut ist. Habe ich da einen Fehler gemacht?

(Die Kiste sollte sehr leise sein. Sie hat eine passiv gekühlte Graphikkarte, einen sehr leisen gummigelagerten Gehäuselüfter und eine gummigelagerte Platte in einem Chieftec Gehäuse.)

Viele Grüße, ixo

----------

## schachti

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die AMD-Lüfter Mittelmaß, was die Lautstärke angeht.

Ich kühle meinen Athlon64 X2 4200+ mit einem Thermalright SI 128 (Kühlkörper) und einem Noctua NS-S12-1200 (Lüfter), und selbst bei offenem Gehäuse ist nicht das geringste Geräusch zu hören. Ich kann diese Kombination uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen, ist allerdings nicht ganz billig.

----------

## tazinblack

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Um so besser. Im kernel habe ich forcedeth allerdings unter 10/100 Mbit gefunden.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt auf Empfehlung des Ladens (K&M) die Boxed Version der CPU gekauft. Der Typ meinte, dass der Lüfter von AMD kugelgelagert sei und schön leise. Auf der Kommentarseite beklagen sich allerdings einige, dass der Lüfter relativ laut ist. Habe ich da einen Fehler gemacht?
> 
> (Die Kiste sollte sehr leise sein. Sie hat eine passiv gekühlte Graphikkarte, einen sehr leisen gummigelagerten Gehäuselüfter und eine gummigelagerte Platte in einem Chieftec Gehäuse.)
> ...

 

Mist, dass hätte mir ja auch mal vorher einfallen können. Der Lüfer bei boxed ist verdammt laut. Jedoch konnte ich im BIOS so ne Art Silencemode einstellen. Damit ists noch erträglich.

Vielleicht sollte ich doch auf Wasserkühlung oder Heatpipe umsteigen.

----------

## ixo

Ich habe die Bestellung jetzt von der BOXed Version der CPU auf die TRAY geändert. Zusätzlich habe ich diesen Lüfter (siehe Bewertungen) bestellt (per E-Mail). Laut Hersteller läuft der statt 2.6 Sone beim AMD Lüfter mit 0.5 Sone. Normalerweise ist der Service bei K&M recht gut - mal sehen, wann ich (wohl nach Ostern) eine Antwort bekomme.

Falls es noch jemanden interessiert, kann ich ja mein Erfahrungen (in ca. 1 Woche, das Teil muss erst geliefert und zusammengebaut werden) hier posten.

Gruss ixo.

----------

## schachti

Wenn es Dir um leise Kühlung geht, ist Wasserkühlung nicht das Mittel der Wahl - die ist vor allem dann gut geeignet, wenn Du Dein System übertakten möchtest und eine mordsmäßige Wärmeentwicklung hast. Wenn es Dir nur um leise Kühlung geht, nimm einen schönen großen Kühlkörper (aus einem Material, das die Wärme gut leitet), und einen großen, leisen Lüfter.

----------

## ixo

Es geht mir um nur leise Kühlung und auch nicht um Übertaktung. Der von mir jetzt ausgesuchte Lüfter hat mit Wasserkühlung nichts zu tun:

http://www.tt-germany.com/product/Cooler/TMG/CL-P0374/cl-p0374.asp

Ich hoffe, dass er das hält, was der Hersteller verspricht und diverse Nutzer schreiben.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Wie heißt es so schon: Erst 'mal gucken, dann 'mal seh'n. Hinterher ist man schlauer.

Gruss, ixo

PS: Ich dachte immer, Wasserkühlung ist etwas für Leute, die die Abwärme ihres Rechners dazu nutzen, das Wasser des Aquariums aufzuheitzen.   :Wink: 

----------

## schachti

 *ixo wrote:*   

> PS: Ich dachte immer, Wasserkühlung ist etwas für Leute, die die Abwärme ihres Rechners dazu nutzen, das Wasser des Aquariums aufzuheitzen.  

 

Versuch das nicht mit 'nem Quadcore und SLI, sonst ersticken Dir die Fische.   :Laughing: 

----------

## sirro

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Ich hoffe, dass er das hält, was der Hersteller verspricht und diverse Nutzer schreiben. 

 

Den habe ich auch. Für den Preis ein sehr guter Lüfter, der einfach zu montieren ist.

"Unglaublich leise" (aus den Bewertungen) finde ich aber übertrieben. Der Lüfter ist aber nicht zu laut, evtl. ist er auch der leiseste in der Preisklasse.

Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu empfindlich  :Wink: Last edited by sirro on Mon Mar 24, 2008 1:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ixo

 *sirro wrote:*   

> Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu empfindlich 

 

Dann haben wir etwas gemeinsam. Ich suche immer noch den Rechner, der keine Geräuschquelle, sondern eine Gerräuschsenke ist - bisher ohne Erfolg.

Die leisesten Rechner, die ich je hatte, waren ein VC20, ein Commodore 610, später dann ein 1040ST. An die reichen die heutigen Kisten einfach nicht heran.   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Finswimmer

 *ixo wrote:*   

>  *sirro wrote:*   Vielleicht bin ich auch einfach zu empfindlich  
> 
> Dann haben wir etwas gemeinsam. Ich suche immer noch den Rechner, der keine Geräuschquelle, sondern eine Gerräuschsenke ist - bisher ohne Erfolg.
> 
> Die leisesten Rechner, die ich je hatte, waren ein VC20, ein Commodore 610, später dann ein 1040ST. An die reichen die heutigen Kisten einfach nicht heran.  

 

Ohne drehende Teile solltest du nichts mehr hören. Dann gibt es auch noch dämmende Gehäusematten.

Selbst die Festplatte kannst du heute nur bei Bedarf anschalten, den Rest auf den USB-Stick mit 4Gb...

Tobi

----------

## schachti

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Dann gibt es auch noch dämmende Gehäusematten.

 

Die sind allerdings oft kontraproduktiv, da sie nicht nur eine Lärm-, sondern ebenfalls eine Wärmedämmung darstellen. Als Folge wird es im Gehäuse wärmer, die Lüfter müssen schneller drehen - und der alte Geräuschpegel stellt sich wieder ein.

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Dann gibt es auch noch dämmende Gehäusematten. 
> 
> Die sind allerdings oft kontraproduktiv, da sie nicht nur eine Lärm-, sondern ebenfalls eine Wärmedämmung darstellen. Als Folge wird es im Gehäuse wärmer, die Lüfter müssen schneller drehen - und der alte Geräuschpegel stellt sich wieder ein.

 

Nie verwendend und immer nur von gehört. Aber wenn man die Lüfteröffnungen aus dem Gehäuse heraus offen lässt, sollte es doch weniger kontraproduktiv sein.

Tobi

----------

## schachti

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Aber wenn man die Lüfteröffnungen aus dem Gehäuse heraus offen lässt, sollte es doch weniger kontraproduktiv sein.

 

Das bessert die Sache leider nur ein wenig. Das Problem ist, das ein Teil der Wärme auch über das Gehäuse abgestrahlt wird - das entfällt teilweise, wenn Du die Innenseite des Gehäuses isolierst.   :Wink: 

----------

## energyman76b

Also, ich besitze und benutze dieses Board seit Ende Oktober.

 *ixo wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich denke darüber nach, mir einen Rechner mit dem o.g. Board zuzulegen. Ich habe danach gesucht, es scheint wohl unter Linux zu laufen, aber so richtig klar ist es mir noch nicht.
> 
> Chipset: NVIDIA® nForce 520
> ...

 

nichts. HPET im Bios&Kernel config an. SATA-Treiber nimmst du AHCI. IDE-Treiber ist AMD-Nforce. Nicht im bios ide abschalten, sonst kommt das board nicht aus dem POST raus. Wenn du im BIOS Sata auf 'non raid' stellst, sollte alles funzen, wenn du auf 'AHCI' stellst, mußt du gegebenenfalls dem kernel die 'nomsi' Option mitgeben, damit er die Platten findet.

 *ixo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> LAN: Realtek RTL8111B Gigabit
> 
> Kann ich auch nicht finden. Läuft das? (Ich hätte auch noch eine alte 100 MBit/s Karte, wäre also nicht tragisch, wenn's nicht geht.)
> ...

 

Den Treiber findest du unter gigabit-Ethernet. Verwende ihn (r8169), läuft super.

 *ixo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> SOUND: 7.1 CH Windows® Vista™ Premium Level HD Audio (ALC888 Audio Codec)
> 
> Funktioniert der ALC888 Audio Codec mit dem aktuellen Kernel? Ich habe gelesen, dass es mit der Intel HD Einstellung gehen soll.
> ...

 

funzt, aber die Soundqualität ist ziemlich... mies.

 *ixo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Vielen Dank, falls mir jemand Tipps geben kann. Ich wollte das Board (d.h. den Rechner) eventuell morgen bestellen.
> 
> 

 

kauf dir einen CPU-Lüfter der PWM kann. Mit fancontrol kannst du dann den Lüfter unter linux automatisch steuern lassen, was den Lärmpegel deutlich senkt. (zb habe ich es so eingestellt, daß er erst bei 45°C anfängt hochzudrehen. Was bedeutet, daß der Lüfter 95% der Zeit bei minimaler Drehzahl läuft).

 *ixo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> btw: Hat jemand Erfahrungen im ASRock? Ich habe von denen noch nie ein Board gehabt.

 

ich hatte bisher 3. Preiswerte Boards, die tun, was man von ihnen verlangt. Overclocker werden nicht unbedingt glücklich (da ich das Pack verachte, ist mir das aber egal), aber für Normalanwender schöne Teile. Preiswert, stabil, nicht langsam.

Bei dem Board hat Asrock übrigens 'getrickst'. Eigentlich sollen 520er boards keinen per pci-e angeschlossenen Netzwerkanschluß haben. Das board hat  :Wink: 

hier mal dmesg:

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.24.3reiser4ahci_no_srst (root@energy) (gcc version 4.2.3 (Gentoo 4.2.3 p1.0)) #1 SMP Wed Mar 19 07:57:35 CET 2008

[    0.000000] Command line: pci=nomsi root=/dev/sda3 nmi_watchdog=0 console=tty6

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000cffb0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cffb0000 - 00000000cffc0000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cffc0000 - 00000000cfff0000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000cfff0000 - 00000000d0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff380000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 851888) 1 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1245184) 2 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] end_pfn_map = 1245184

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F98E0, 0014 (r0 ACPIAM)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT CFFB0000, 003C (r1 A M I  OEMRSDT  12000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP CFFB0200, 0084 (r2 A_M_I  OEMFACP  12000601 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT CFFB0450, 4FFA (r1  ASR19 ASR19186      186 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS CFFC0000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC CFFB0390, 0080 (r1 A M I  OEMAPIC  12000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG CFFB0410, 003C (r1 A M I  OEMMCFG  12000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: OEMB CFFC0040, 0060 (r1 A M I  AMI_OEM  12000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET CFFB5450, 0038 (r1 A M I  OEMHPET0 12000731 MSFT       97)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT CFFB5490, 030E (r1 A M I  POWERNOW        1 AMD         1)

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 159) 0 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 851888) 1 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 1245184) 2 entries of 256 used

[    0.000000] No mptable found.

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA             0 ->     4096

[    0.000000]   DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

[    0.000000]   Normal    1048576 ->  1245184

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0:        0 ->      159

[    0.000000]     0:      256 ->   851888

[    0.000000]     0:  1048576 ->  1245184

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 1048399

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 853 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3090 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 833512 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 2688 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 193920 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x2008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] Processor #1

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000e6000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000000e6000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000cffb0000 - 00000000cffc0000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000cffc0000 - 00000000cfff0000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000cfff0000 - 00000000d0000000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000fec00000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000fec01000 - 00000000fee00000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fef00000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000fef00000 - 00000000ff380000

[    0.000000] swsusp: Registered nosave memory region: 00000000ff380000 - 0000000100000000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at d4000000 (gap: d0000000:2ec00000)

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 2 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 31408 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 1030522

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: pci=nomsi root=/dev/sda3 nmi_watchdog=0 console=tty6

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] TSC calibrated against HPET

[   30.067950] Marking TSC unstable due to TSCs unsynchronized

[   30.067952] time.c: Detected 3013.889 MHz processor.

[   30.071774] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[   30.071776] console [tty6] enabled

[   30.076406] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[   30.078633] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[   30.079404] Checking aperture...

[   30.079442] CPU 0: aperture @ e8c8000000 size 32 MB

[   30.079479] Aperture too small (32 MB)

[   30.085328] No AGP bridge found

[   30.085364] Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

[   30.085401] Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

[   30.085439] This costs you 64 MB of RAM

[   30.110673] Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ 8000000

[   30.134799] Memory: 4049948k/4980736k available (2192k kernel code, 143428k reserved, 681k data, 176k init)

[   30.134867] SLUB: Genslabs=11, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

[   30.217599] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6034.68 BogoMIPS (lpj=10053890)

[   30.217692] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[   30.217798] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[   30.217838] CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

[   30.217876] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   30.217913] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[   30.217966] SMP alternatives: switching to UP code

[   30.218329] ACPI: Core revision 20070126

[   30.253502] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

[   30.286646] APIC timer calibration result 12557878

[   30.286648] Detected 12.557 MHz APIC timer.

[   30.286733] SMP alternatives: switching to SMP code

[   30.286963] Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

[   30.297232] Initializing CPU#1

[   30.379995] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6030.92 BogoMIPS (lpj=10046282)

[   30.379999] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[   30.380001] CPU: L2 Cache: 1024K (64 bytes/line)

[   30.380003] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[   30.380003] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[   30.380084] AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ stepping 03

[   30.379990] Brought up 2 CPUs

[   30.380447] net_namespace: 120 bytes

[   30.380679] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[   30.380791] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[   30.380874] PCI: BIOS Bug: MCFG area at e0000000 is not E820-reserved

[   30.380913] PCI: Not using MMCONFIG.

[   30.380949] PCI: Using configuration type 1

[   30.383191] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[   30.386641] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[   30.386678] ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

[   30.386848] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[   30.387057] Error attaching device data

[   30.387096] Error attaching device data

[   30.387135] Error attaching device data

[   30.387174] Error attaching device data

[   30.392088] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[   30.392611] PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:08.0

[   30.392904] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[   30.393037] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[   30.393134] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR10._PRT]

[   30.393189] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR11._PRT]

[   30.393244] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR13._PRT]

[   30.393299] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.BR12._PRT]

[   30.397236] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *11

[   30.397573] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *5

[   30.397907] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   30.398268] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   30.398628] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEA] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   30.398987] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *10

[   30.399321] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEC] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *0, disabled.

[   30.399681] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] (IRQs 16 17 18 19) *10

[   30.400018] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *5

[   30.400352] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAD] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   30.400712] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *7

[   30.401046] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   30.401406] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   30.401766] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *11

[   30.402101] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LPMU] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   30.402462] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *15

[   30.402796] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   30.403193] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LATA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   30.403554] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB11] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   30.403914] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [UB12] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

[   30.404232] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[   30.404286] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[   30.404325] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[   30.406864] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 13 devices

[   30.406902] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[   30.407025] SCSI subsystem initialized

[   30.407081] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[   30.407131] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[   30.407187] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[   30.407244] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[   30.407327] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[   30.407365] PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

[   30.416440] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[   30.417176] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ 8000000 size 65536 KB

[   30.417218] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[   30.417258] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[   30.417416] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

[   30.417556] hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

[   30.419725] Time: hpet clocksource has been installed.

[   30.419774] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[   30.420014] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[   30.426457] system 00:05: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[   30.429856] system 00:05: ioport range 0x800-0x80f has been reserved

[   30.429896] system 00:05: ioport range 0x2000-0x207f has been reserved

[   30.429935] system 00:05: ioport range 0x2080-0x20ff has been reserved

[   30.429975] system 00:05: ioport range 0x2400-0x247f has been reserved

[   30.430014] system 00:05: ioport range 0x2480-0x24ff has been reserved

[   30.430053] system 00:05: ioport range 0x2800-0x287f has been reserved

[   30.430093] system 00:05: ioport range 0x2880-0x28ff has been reserved

[   30.430132] system 00:05: ioport range 0x2c00-0x2c7f has been reserved

[   30.430171] system 00:05: ioport range 0x2c80-0x2cff has been reserved

[   30.430211] system 00:05: iomem range 0x0-0x0 could not be reserved

[   30.430251] system 00:05: iomem range 0xfee01000-0xfeefffff has been reserved

[   30.430294] system 00:07: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff could not be reserved

[   30.430342] system 00:07: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

[   30.430392] system 00:0a: ioport range 0x290-0x29f has been reserved

[   30.430435] system 00:0b: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff has been reserved

[   30.430480] system 00:0c: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[   30.430519] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xc0000-0xcffff has been reserved

[   30.430562] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xe0000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[   30.430602] system 00:0c: iomem range 0x100000-0xcfffffff could not be reserved

[   30.430649] system 00:0c: iomem range 0xff380000-0xffffffff could not be reserved

[   30.430930] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:08.0

[   30.430967]   IO window: d000-dfff

[   30.431005]   MEM window: f9f00000-f9ffffff

[   30.431042]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   30.431080] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0b.0

[   30.431116]   IO window: c000-cfff

[   30.431153]   MEM window: f9e00000-f9efffff

[   30.431189]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   30.431226] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0c.0

[   30.431262]   IO window: disabled.

[   30.431299]   MEM window: disabled.

[   30.431335]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   30.431372] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0d.0

[   30.431409]   IO window: e000-efff

[   30.431445]   MEM window: fa000000-febfffff

[   30.431483]   PREFETCH window: d0000000-dfffffff

[   30.431520] PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0e.0

[   30.431556]   IO window: disabled.

[   30.431593]   MEM window: disabled.

[   30.431629]   PREFETCH window: disabled.

[   30.431671] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:08.0 to 64

[   30.431680] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

[   30.431685] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

[   30.431690] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

[   30.431694] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

[   30.431700] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[   30.463023] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[   30.463620] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[   30.465045] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[   30.465530] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[   30.465570] TCP reno registered

[   30.473805] Loading Reiser4. See www.namesys.com for a description of Reiser4.

[   30.473909] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[   30.473957] io scheduler noop registered

[   30.473995] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[   30.474691] Boot video device is 0000:04:00.0

[   30.474793] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

[   30.474810] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   30.474851] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0b.0:pcie00]

[   30.474892] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0c.0 to 64

[   30.474907] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   30.474945] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0c.0:pcie00]

[   30.474980] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

[   30.474996] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   30.475034] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0d.0:pcie00]

[   30.475071] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

[   30.475086] assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

[   30.475124] Allocate Port Service[0000:00:0e.0:pcie00]

[   30.475298] input: Power Button (FF) as /class/input/input0

[   30.475337] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[   30.475421] input: Power Button (CM) as /class/input/input1

[   30.475460] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[   30.475594] ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

[   30.475699] ACPI Exception (processor_core-0816): AE_NOT_FOUND, Processor Device is not present [20070126]

[   30.499647] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

[   30.499765] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

[   30.499782] Linux agpgart interface v0.102

[   30.499868] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[   30.499941] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: version 3.0

[   30.500116] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] enabled at IRQ 23

[   30.500160] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0a.0[A] -> Link [LSA0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[   30.500477] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: controller can't do PMP, turning off CAP_PMP

[   31.502954] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 4 ports 3 Gbps 0xf impl SATA mode

[   31.503003] ahci 0000:00:0a.0: flags: 64bit sntf led clo pio

[   31.503042] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0a.0 to 64

[   31.503244] scsi0 : ahci

[   31.503339] scsi1 : ahci

[   31.503405] scsi2 : ahci

[   31.503470] scsi3 : ahci

[   31.503559] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf9dfc000 port 0xf9dfc100 irq 23

[   31.503607] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf9dfc000 port 0xf9dfc180 irq 23

[   31.503654] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf9dfc000 port 0xf9dfc200 irq 23

[   31.503701] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m8192@0xf9dfc000 port 0xf9dfc280 irq 23

[   31.972997] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   31.973778] ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD1600JS-00MHB1, 10.02E01, max UDMA/133

[   31.973820] ata1.00: 312581808 sectors, multi 16: LBA48

[   31.974472] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   32.445303] ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[   32.466017] ata2.00: ATA-8: SAMSUNG HD501LJ, CR100-12, max UDMA7

[   32.466056] ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[   32.468060] ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

[   32.784564] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   33.103870] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[   33.103959] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD1600JS-00M 10.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   33.104069] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

[   33.104113] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   33.104151] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   33.104159] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   33.104229] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 312581808 512-byte hardware sectors (160042 MB)

[   33.104273] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[   33.104310] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   33.104318] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   33.104367]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

[   33.140145] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[   33.140280] scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      SAMSUNG HD501LJ  CR10 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[   33.140389] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

[   33.140434] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   33.140472] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   33.140481] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   33.140551] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

[   33.140595] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   33.140632] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[   33.140640] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   33.140689]  sdb: sdb1 sdb2

[   33.187008] sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

[   33.187146] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[   33.189733] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[   33.189773] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[   33.214707] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[   33.214746] drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[   33.214790] TCP cubic registered

[   33.214829] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[   33.214884] powernow-k8: Found 1 AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ processors (2 cpu cores) (version 2.20.00)

[   33.214780] powernow-k8:    0 : fid 0x16 (3000 MHz), vid 0x6

[   33.214819] powernow-k8:    1 : fid 0x14 (2800 MHz), vid 0x8

[   33.214857] powernow-k8:    2 : fid 0x12 (2600 MHz), vid 0xa

[   33.214895] powernow-k8:    3 : fid 0x10 (2400 MHz), vid 0xc

[   33.214934] powernow-k8:    4 : fid 0xe (2200 MHz), vid 0xe

[   33.214972] powernow-k8:    5 : fid 0xc (2000 MHz), vid 0x10

[   33.215010] powernow-k8:    6 : fid 0xa (1800 MHz), vid 0x10

[   33.215048] powernow-k8:    7 : fid 0x2 (1000 MHz), vid 0x12

[   33.239165] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input2

[   33.335965] ReiserFS: sda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

[   33.336008] ReiserFS: sda3: using ordered data mode

[   33.345542] ReiserFS: sda3: journal params: device sda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

[   33.346431] ReiserFS: sda3: checking transaction log (sda3)

[   33.389848] ReiserFS: sda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

[   33.389899] VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

[   33.389949] Freeing unused kernel memory: 176k freed

[   34.254950] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -333080312 ns)

[   35.466592] ReiserFS: sda3: switching to journaled data mode

[   35.589086] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.2LK loaded

[   35.589295] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNEB] enabled at IRQ 19

[   35.589301] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [LNEB] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[   35.589309] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

[   35.589314] r8169 0000:01:00.0: no MSI. Back to INTx.

[   35.589439] eth0: RTL8168b/8111b at 0xffffc20000170000, 00:19:66:47:f3:cb, XID 38000000 IRQ 19

[   35.604665] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] enabled at IRQ 22

[   35.604670] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.1[B] -> Link [LUB2] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[   35.604812] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:02.1 to 64

[   35.604816] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: EHCI Host Controller

[   35.604891] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[   35.604913] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: debug port 1

[   35.604915] PCI: cache line size of 64 is not supported by device 0000:00:02.1

[   35.604921] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: irq 22, io mem 0xf9dfec00

[   35.608036] ehci_hcd 0000:00:02.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[   35.608106] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   35.608121] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[   35.608126] hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

[   35.717331] usb 1-3: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[   35.759260] usb 1-3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   35.759345] hub 1-3:1.0: USB hub found

[   35.759456] hub 1-3:1.0: 4 ports detected

[   35.770100] reiser4: sdb2: found disk format 4.0.0.

[   35.855079] usb 1-3.1: new low speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[   35.889590] usb 1-3.1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[   35.893189] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input3

[   35.898517] input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.1-3.1

[   35.900688] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input4

[   35.914041] input: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:02.1-3.1

[   35.922937] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[   44.551923] reiser4: sda6: found disk format 4.0.0.

[   44.989784] reiser4: sdb1: found disk format 4.0.0.

[   45.400700] Adding 1951888k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:1951888k

[   46.917060] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 18

[   46.917066] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:02:09.0[A] -> Link [LNKB] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[   46.918152] Audigy2 value: Special config.

[   48.405876] w83627ehf: Found W83627EHG chip at 0x290

[   49.477454] r8169: eth0: link up

[   49.477460] r8169: eth0: link up

[   50.155494] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[   53.491760] nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

[   53.663478] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNED] enabled at IRQ 17

[   53.663486] ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:00.0[A] -> Link [LNED] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[   53.663491] PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:04:00.0 to 64

[   53.663568] NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  171.06  Wed Feb 20 09:02:26 PST 2008

----------

## energyman76b

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Nö, forcedeth kann Gigabit.

 

ist aber kein forcedeth, ist realtek. Kann trotzdem gigabit.

----------

## energyman76b

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

>  *ixo wrote:*   Um so besser. Im kernel habe ich forcedeth allerdings unter 10/100 Mbit gefunden.
> 
> Ich habe mir jetzt auf Empfehlung des Ladens (K&M) die Boxed Version der CPU gekauft. Der Typ meinte, dass der Lüfter von AMD kugelgelagert sei und schön leise. Auf der Kommentarseite beklagen sich allerdings einige, dass der Lüfter relativ laut ist. Habe ich da einen Fehler gemacht?
> 
> (Die Kiste sollte sehr leise sein. Sie hat eine passiv gekühlte Graphikkarte, einen sehr leisen gummigelagerten Gehäuselüfter und eine gummigelagerte Platte in einem Chieftec Gehäuse.)
> ...

 

die boxed Kühler haben heatpipes.

Der 'silencemode' bringt nicht viel. Dann dreht der Lüfter statt mit 3000rpm mit 2500. Besser fancontrol, dann gehen die bis 900 runter oder bleiben sogar stehen.

Ansonsten hilft es bei den AMD-Kühlern den Aufkleber abzumachen. Der sitzt nämlich nicht ganz mittig - und das erzeugt Lärm.

----------

## a.forlorn

Die boxed vom AMD sind eigentlich ok, den gegen ein Kühler unter 30€ auszutauschen, macht keinen Sinn. Wobei aber je nach Model sogar Kupfer verwendet wird.

----------

## ixo

So,

nach einiger Wartezeit ist die Kiste am letzten Wochenende bei mir angekommen (ich war zwischendurch auch unterwegs) und mit Gentoo bespielt worden.

Erst 'mal vielen Dank für die Tips oben.

Hier einige Beobachtungen, vielleicht hilft's ja jemanden:

```
 # lspci

00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a3)

00:01.0 ISA bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 LPC Bridge (rev a3)

00:01.1 SMBus: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SMBus (rev a1)

00:01.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation MCP65 Memory Controller (rev a1)

00:02.0 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:02.1 USB Controller: nVidia Corporation MCP65 USB Controller (rev a3)

00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP65 High Definition Audio (rev a1)

00:08.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI bridge (rev a1)

00:09.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 IDE (rev a1)

00:0a.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation MCP65 SATA Controller (rev a3)

00:0b.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 045b (rev a1)

00:0c.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0d.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:0e.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP65 PCI Express bridge (rev a1)

00:18.0 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] HyperTransport Technology Configuration

00:18.1 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Address Map

00:18.2 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] DRAM Controller

00:18.3 Host bridge: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] K8 [Athlon64/Opteron] Miscellaneous Control

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. IEEE 1394 Host Controller (rev c0)

05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0402 (rev a1)

```

Die Graphikkarte ist von eine Gainword 8600 SilentFX. Als RAM dienen 2 Riegel a 2 GB.

Der Rechner war von mir als einigermaßen stromsparend geplant - ich hatte wegen der Graphikkarte so einige Bedenken.

Also, er zieht im Leerlauf (bei 1000MHz cpu) 63 Watt; bei Vollast (mit bzflag, d.h. 3-D Graphik etwa 100 Watt). Verglichen mit meinem core2duo E6600 (2,4GHz, 4MB) mit 4 GB (4 Riegel), MSI NX7600 Graphikkarte und einem Gigabyte Board (GA-965P-DS4) ist das reichlich gut. Der zieht im Leerlauf (1600 MHz) ca. 110 Watt und bei Volllast knapp 250 Watt (ca. Werte aus dem Gedächtnis). Allerdings ist der core2duo auch ganz klar schneller.

Ich weiß allerdings nicht, welche Einfluss die Graphikkarten haben - jedenfalls erscheint mir die jetzige Kombination ganz ok.

Die Werte habe ich mit dem Messgerät von Conrad gemessen, dass kürzlich von der c't empfohlen wurde.

Der Werte für die Temperatur der cpu, die lm_sensors ausliest, ist falsch: Irgendetwas zwischen -10 und -6 Grad. Ich glaube nicht wirklich daran   :Crying or Very sad:  .

Ein Problem habe allerdings: bzflag ruckelt manchmal etwas - woran kann das liegen? Auf dem core2duo ist das nicht (sonst gleiche Konfiguration für Kernel latenzen und nvidia Treiber). (Die GraKa sollte bei dem Athlon klar schneller sein.)

Ansonsten; Performance Messungen habe ich nicht wirklich gemacht. Ich spiele häufiger mit digitaler Bildverarbeitung herum, hier habe ich mit showfoto (mit dem aufwendigsten Algorithmus (Runge Kutta) den man einstellen kann) für Bildverkleinerung folgende Werte gemessen (läuft nur auf einem core):

core2duo: 1 Min.

ahlon64: 2Min 42 sec.

coreduo: 7 Min. (Laptop, 1,8 GHz)

Gruss, ixo.

PS: Ach ja, der cpu-Lüfter von AMD ist wirklich mickerig. Der kann eigentlich nicht leise sein. Ich habe mir den  sehr leisen Arctic Cooling Alpine 64 PWM einbauen lassen. Der Gehäuselüfter ist der Scythe S-FLEX 800 120x25mm 8.7dBA, von dem hört man eigentlich gar nichts.

Das Lauteste ist das Netzteil, ein 430W Seasonic S12II-430. Es ist nicht wirklich laut, aber das einzig hörbare   :Smile:  .

----------

## energyman76b

das 'Ruckeln' kann kommen, wenn du den ondemand governor benutzt. AMD cpus schalten etwas langsamer als intel cpus. Deswegen ist es ratsam, vor spielen erstmal auf 'performance' zu schalten. Im Normalbetrieb macht es keinen Unterschied. In Spielen fällt es gern mal auf (ich kenns von ut2004...).

EDIT: wenn du SATA-AHCI benutzt und 'ahci' im BIOS eingestellt hast, wirst du für einen erfolgreichen boot wahrscheinlich pci=nomsi brauchen.

----------

## ixo

Hallo energyman76b,

nach Starten von bzflag läuft die cpu konstant auf 2300 MHz, das ist nicht das Problem (auch fest einstellen hat am Ruckeln nichts geändert). Inzwischen habe ich im Bios den Schalter ACPI HPET (High Performance Event Timer) gefunden und selbiges (ebenso im Kernel) eingeschaltet. Das bringt eine deutliche Verbesserung.

Einstellungen für SATA AHCI habe ich im Bios nicht gefunden (dem vom Athlon, beim core2duo Board (s.o.) gibt's den). Probleme mit dem Booten habe ich nie gehabt.

Hat jemand eine Idee, warum die cpu Temperatur falsch angezeigt wird?

```
# sensors

k8temp-pci-00c3

Adapter: PCI adapter

Core0 Temp:

             -10 C

Core0 Temp:

             -11 C

Core1 Temp:

              -5 C

Core1 Temp:

             -11 C

```

Laut Bios liegt die Temperatur so bei 30 Grad.

Viele Grüße, ixo

----------

## energyman76b

die Sata einstellungen findest du bei den anderen ide Sachen. Sieh einfach mal ins Handbuch.

Und die Ausgeben von k8temp sind seit einiger Zeit völlig durch den Wind - zum Glück gibt es noch die 'normalen' Sensoren.

Uh.. und ja.. hpet ist wichtig. hpet macht gettimeofday() schneller (als mit pm_timer) und X ruft das seeeeehr oft auf ....

----------

## ixo

Jepp,

hab' die Einstellung für AHCI gefunden   :Embarassed:  . Booten war aber (jedenfalls gerade) kein Problem.

Die anderen Temperaturanzeigen funktionieren - cpu Termpertur ist bei dem Rechner gerade bei 25° bei 2136/sec cpu Lüfterdrehzahl.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps,

ixo

----------

